

School that spied on students with laptop cameras says it was security feature - fromedome
http://www.businessinsider.com/school-that-spied-on-students-with-laptop-cameras-says-it-was-security-feature-2010-2

======
DanielStraight
Bollocks. If it was only used for finding lost or stolen computers, why did
they turn it on in the case that was reported and why did they act on the
information obtained to punish a kid for something done outside of school?
That doesn't compute.

~~~
tdoggette
Yeah, this is a thorough PR apology, but it doesn't address the actual
incident, just the circumstances around it.

